# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Prijavite se na Rodine radionice (sljedeći tjedan u Gnijezdu)

## ivarica

Udruga RODA ove godine se pridružuje obilježavanju Europskog tjedna mobilnosti radionicama za buduće roditelje, roditelje, bake, djedove i djecu održavanjem pet radionica u Rodinu gnijezdu u Čanićevoj 14 u Zagrebu.
Prijava na radionice je obavezna, a broj sudionica/sudionika je ograničen. Prijavnica je https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1J88...Hca28/viewform.
 
Cilj Europskog tjedna mobilnosti je poticanje javne svijesti o potrebi akcije protiv zagađenja u urbanim sredinama, promocija prava na zdravi život, te edukacija građana s ciljem poboljšanja kvalitete života u našem gradu. 
Europski tjedan mobilnosti, obilježava se brojnim aktivnostima u preko 2000 gradova Europe.



*Popis radionica* 

*PONEDJELJAK 16. 9. 2013.*
*RADIONICA O KORIŠTENJU PLATNENIH PELENA
*
Rodino gnijezdo, Čanićeva 14, početak u 17 sati


Na radionici možete saznati više o zdravstvenim, ekološkim i financijskim prednostima uporabe platnenih pelena u odnosu na jednokratne – kakav je utjecaj platnenih i jednokratnih pelena na zdravlje, kakav je utjecaj pelena na okoliš u proizvodnji, održavanju i odlaganju, te koliko možete uštedjeti upotrebljavajući platnene pelene. Upoznat ćemo vas s različitim vrstama platnenih pelena te načinima održavanja (čuvanje pelena do pranja, pranje te sušenje pelena). Također ćete moći uživo vidjeti i opipati različite vrste pelena i zaštitnih gaćica, procijeniti koje su im prednosti, te pitati sve što vas zanima vezano uz pelene te previjanje djeteta.
Trajanje: do 2 sata
Namijenjeno budućim roditeljima i roditeljima dojenčadi

*UTORAK 17. 9. 2013.*
*RADIONICA O ZELENOJ ENERGIJI* 
Rodino gnijezdo, Čanićeva 14, početak u 17 sati


Znate li, djeco, što je uopće energija, otkud dolazi, kako se transformira, kako se troši? Koje mi oblike energije samo trošimo, a koje trošimo i plaćamo? Kako radi televizor, zašto nekad nema struje? Je li dobro kad je vani jaaaaaaako hladno, a u stanu jako toplo? Što su izvori energije, kako su ih ljudi otkrili, što su neobnovljivi izvori, što obnovljivi? Kako funkcionira jedan izvor energije? Na koji način možemo pomoći mami i tati uštedjeti kune, a planeti zemlji pomoći zaustaviti povećanja temperature? To možete naučiti na ovoj radionici.
Trajanje: do 2 sata
Dob: 6-10 godina

*SRIJEDA 18. 9. 2013.*
*RADIONICA O ZDRAVOJ DOHRANI ZA DOJENČAD* 
Rodino gnijezdo, Čanićeva 14, početak u 17:30 sati


Uvođenje dohrane uzbudljiv je dio roditeljstva. Katkad smo radoznali, nestrpljivi, čak i prestrašeni kad razmišljamo o tome kako će djeca prihvatiti nove okuse te kako im pripremiti obrok koji je zdrav, hranjiv i nije nekoliko godina stajao u staklenci na polici nekoga dućana.Što je najvažnije pri uvođenju namirnica, kako odrediti njihov redoslijed? Koje su količine dovoljne? Kako zdravo nahraniti dojenče na putovanju, a kako u restoranu? Odgovore na ta i neka druga pitanja naći ćete na našoj radionici.
Trajanje: do 2 sata
Namijenjeno roditeljima dojenčadi, bakama i djedovima


*PETAK 20. 9. 2013.*
*RADIONICA O NOŠENJU DJECE* 
Rodino gnijezdo, Čanićeva 14, početak u 17 sati


Radionica je namijenjena svima koji se spremaju na nošenje ili se već nose, ali i dalje imaju neodgovorenih pitanja. Pokazat ćemo Vam različite mogućnosti nošenja u različitim nosiljkama. Sigurno i ispravno nam je cilj, kako bi već dobro poznate vrijednosti nošenja bile najbolje iskorištene. Donesite svoje nosiljke i povedite svoje zaljubljenike u nošenje, vidimo se!
Trajanje: 1 sat
Namijenjeno roditeljima dojenčadi i male djece

*RADIONICA O BESPELENAŠTVU*
Rodino gnijezdo, Čanićeva 14, početak u 18:30 sati


Suprotno uvriježenom mišljenju, tek rođene bebe, isto kao što znaju da su gladne, da im je vruće ili hladno, znaju i da im je "sila". Najbezbolniji način da se dijete odvikne od pelena jest - da se na njih niti ne navikne. Poslušajte alternativan pristup klasičnom pelenaštvu i kakva je praksa u drugim kulturama: kako biti u kontaktu sa tjelesnim potrebama svoje bebe i kako uspješno izbjeći nuspojave nošenja pelena.
Trajanje: 45 min
Namijenjeno budućim roditeljima i roditeljima dojenčadi

----------


## emily

hop!

danas je na redu Radionica o zelenoj energiji  :Smile:

----------


## leeloo77

Molim vas kad je slijedeća radionica o dojenju u Zagrebu? Možda negdje i piše ali ja nikako ne mogu naći. Hvala   :Smile:

----------


## laumi

Još nemamo termin za listopad, bit će obavijest na portalu.

----------


## leeloo77

ok. hvala

----------

